# Photo op area?



## screaminscott

Has anyone ever set up an area specifically for a photo op in their yard display?

I'm thinking about roping off much of the yard (I already have a fence around the whole thing) so I don't have to stake down the wires and extention cords as much. But I know a lot of parents like to take pictures of their kids in front of various props.

So I thought about creating a specific photo op area. I had a few features in mind.

1. A bench with my bucky skeleton on it so they could pose with the skeleton. I'd have to wire it to the bench so it couldn't be stolen, but the limbs would free so they could drape them around shoulders, etc.
2. A place to put a camera for self-pictures. I'm thinking about a post with a small platform and a 'bean bag" stabilizer (http://www.thepod.ca/) so people could put the camera there and set the self timer (does anyone really do that anymore or do they just always hold their camera at arms length?)
3. Finally, I was thinking about putting a buzzer under the bench, with a remote control. For selected people I could hit the buzzer and make people jump right at the the moment of the picture. I even thought about putting a non-descript button on the top of the self-picture post (with a small label), so people could 'buzz' their friends.

What ideas do you all have?


----------



## Johnmonster

I built this in 2011 for photo ops outside. Something to distract and entertain people in line.









The feet come off for easier storage. It's mostly cedar so it's pretty light.









The only victim photo I have-


----------



## Hauntiholik

There are a number of threads that are tagged with "photo op". For some reason "photo op" doesn't return any results but a tag search will.


----------



## screaminscott

@johnmonster: What a great idea! I've seen them before but never thought of doing it for Halloween. Bet I could do the same thing with a guillotine!


----------



## screaminscott

Hauntiholik said:


> There are a number of threads that are tagged with "photo op".
> "photo op" tag search


Ahh, I didn't try the 'tag search' just a regular search. Thanks!


----------



## fontgeek

If you can, I think a creature/monster, etc., to pose with would do better for you and your haunt. Props where people have to physically get into them put you at risk for lawsuits if people get injured, it also makes it tough for many who are not physically able to use or pose in such a setup. A monster or creature can hunch, kneel, and pose with single persons, groups, people in wheelchairs, kids, etc., and they can make themselves as scary or friendly as they want to be. They can do the scare at the right moment for the photo too.
But in general, yes, I think that offering a Kodak moment is a good idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti, I tried clicking on your link to the tag search and it's showing "no matches". Would you kindly repost?

In the meantime, here's a link to the Showroom thread for IMU's pirate photo-op:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23043&highlight=pirate+photo


----------



## Johnmonster

fontgeek said:


> If you can, I think a creature/monster, etc., to pose with would do better for you and your haunt. Props where people have to physically get into them put you at risk for lawsuits if people get injured, it also makes it tough for many who are not physically able to use or pose in such a setup. A monster or creature can hunch, kneel, and pose with single persons, groups, people in wheelchairs, kids, etc., and they can make themselves as scary or friendly as they want to be. They can do the scare at the right moment for the photo too.
> But in general, yes, I think that offering a Kodak moment is a good idea.


Good point. When I built the pillory, I made the arm and head holes big enough for the average person to easily slip out of in case of trouble. But, in light of your comment, I'm going to look at it more closely this season to avoid problems.

Our outside performers provide exactly the kind of Kodak moments you mention. The customers love posing with them.


----------



## scareme

Some of my photo op areas in my Day of the Dead yard haunt...

People could sit and have a drink with the skelly. I had blue led lights in the glasses and bottle so they glowed.










People stood behind the tables.


----------



## halstaff

Here's our photo op from last year -


----------



## Revenant

How about a 3D monstermud Reaper that's hollow in back so people can put their face through the hood? Have the back part of the hood as cloth the same color as the rest of the cloak so it doesn't just look like a cutout.


----------



## scareme

A few more photo ops...

A little princess getting her fortune told by a gypsy fortune teller.










The friendly corner. The kids usually like the scarey ones better.










Everyone really liked this one. I took a cutting board and cut a section out and glued a dulled butcher knife in. Then I added fake blood and glued some severed fingers. Then kids would pose like the cut each others fingers off, one holding onto the knife. The other with fingers curled underneith, so it looked like they had lost fingers. After dark I needed to add more light in this area so the pictures would turn out.


----------



## kprimm

I am actually working on mine right now. I am making an 8 foot tall demon that looks like he is grabbing you to eat you. Everyone loves taking their pictures with cool settings or backgrounds.


----------



## debbie5

Johnmonster said:


> Good point. When I built the pillory, I made the arm and head holes big enough for the average person to easily slip out of in case of trouble. But, in light of your comment, I'm going to look at it more closely this season to avoid problems.
> 
> Our outside performers provide exactly the kind of Kodak moments you mention. The customers love posing with them.


Hmmm...no more Kodak = no more Kodak moments??


----------



## fontgeek

I think the photo op moments would still be popular, especially if it's a live actor or two the people get to pose with. For commercial or pay to get in haunts, it's a way to bring more attention to your haunt and to help keep people (hopefully) lined up excited to get into the haunt/attraction. Look how well the wandering characters have done for Disney! Having a set spot to do the photos that's out of the path/way of the entrance line also helps you avoid traffic jambs caused by someone wanting to freeze the line in place while they get their photo taken. It gives the actors a place they can really ham it up too.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, I love the chopped off finger op.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I have one of those "rocking Grannys" and EVERYONE loves her! She has been rocking out for the past 3 years and even last year in the rain, people were stopping to pose with her. A photo op is a good idea and I love the bench with a skelly idea, that is a very cool concept.


----------



## fontgeek

If you make a photo-op area, make sure it has a sign or something in it with your haunt's name, if you can. That gives the people an annual reminder of the good times they had at your haunt. And every time they post or show that picture, they advertise your haunt and good times. Happy customers make the best sales people.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Hauntiholik said:


> There are a number of threads that are tagged with "photo op". For some reason "photo op" doesn't return any results but a tag search will.


Hate to bump an old thread, but I just did a tag search for photo op and got nothing.


----------



## Joiseygal

I had a photo op in 2010, but I am considering having a much bigger area for a photo op this Halloween. I want to have a huge head with moving eyes and a tongue coming out of the mouth. I figure I could have the tots stand in the mouth for the photo op. Anyway I thought I would post my 2010 photo op picture to give you an idea how to include your tots in the fun!


----------



## mys197gt

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35758

We just built this so we don't have pics of it in action....yet

Here's a night pic we quickly snapped


----------



## JustJimAZ

Joiseygal said:


> I had a photo op in 2010, but I am considering having a much bigger area for a photo op this Halloween. I want to have a huge head with moving eyes and a tongue coming out of the mouth. I figure I could have the tots stand in the mouth for the photo op. Anyway I thought I would post my 2010 photo op picture to give you an idea how to include your tots in the fun!


Good one!


----------



## phobophile

The crypt set I built for photo ops at the supermarket I used to work at. There's a coffin to sit on not visible in the photo.


----------



## Lambchop

I like that. We are going to have a curtain backdrop off the front porch this year for our party guests to have their picture taken. That way we have a photo of all attendies. They will have their picture taken before entry to ensure everyone has a photo. We also thought of streaming these photos via powerpoint or whatever next year and there after so people could see themselves on a screen from years gone bye. I guess that is specific to a private party as opposed to a public yard haunt.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I'm liking the idea also of having one or two people in costume walking around your haunt, and allowing people to take photos with them. Another suggestion would be that if you do build somewhere to have this pics taken, then you might decide to have one area for kids, and one for teens and adults. Or just make a neutral area that can work with both kids and older people. 

Both Disney and Universal have been very successful in having the roaming creatures out walking among the crowds interacting with everyone, and getting pictures taken. :jol:


----------



## Lambchop

Troll Wizard said:


> I'm liking the idea also of having one or two people in costume walking around your haunt, and allowing people to take photos with them. Another suggestion would be that if you do build somewhere to have this pics taken, then you might decide to have one area for kids, and one for teens and adults. Or just make a neutral area that can work with both kids and older people.
> 
> Both Disney and Universal have been very successful in having the roaming creatures out walking among the crowds interacting with everyone, and getting pictures taken. :jol:


 You are right. Disney and Universal are good at that. I would only hesitate at the touching factor. The way society is today, you could get into trouble for nothing.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Lambchop said:


> You are right. Disney and Universal are good at that. I would only hesitate at the touching factor. The way society is today, you could get into trouble for nothing.


I agree with you on this, I think I read somewhere last year there was an incident about one of the creatures (actors) chasing someone and causing injury to them because they ran, and the actor gave chase. There would have to be some sort of guidelines to follow I'm sure.


----------



## Llasd87

My idea is to have a person in full head to toe costume stand perfectly still with a sign and when people come over to take a picture, he jumps right there and then. Works great!


----------



## Chuck

We are doing a circus/carnival theme this year, I am building a replica roller coaster that looks like it comes from over the fence and then winds through the front yard stopping in the middle where the tracks will be torn up like the Everest ride at Disney Animal Kingdom. Just before the torn up track will be a pair of stationary roller coaster cars. Skeletons will be in the back car with their arms up and the ToT's can sit in the front car and have their picture taken.


----------



## wormyt

Photo ops I have several. I have the skelly sitting on a bench like a bus stop bench with sign waiting for Mr Right. Have so many folks and lots of dads that will sit beside her and have pic taken. Also a huge throne chair that I made for several to get on at one time and have pic taken. Photo ops are fun for every age.


----------



## wormyt

IMG_1215.jpg Photo by Wormyt | Photobucket this is the skelly on the bench photo op


----------



## fontgeek

I think that part of your factors are, or should be, to consider why you want a photo-op. I know that may sound silly or odd, but if you want this to be memorable for your guests, then ideally the photo-op area would have a sign or indicator that names your haunt, so that when ever people look at the photo/image, they will know just where it was taken. This also acts as a sales tool for you and your haunt, when photos get shared or go into your local paper, others will will discover your haunt too.


----------



## kprimm

Here is mine completed.

KurtthefinishedDemonphotoopApril2012.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket


----------



## DreadKnightswife

We have done a photo op area the last few years don't know if we will do it this year though since we went to all the expense of doing a cemetery fence and gate, here is the link to a pic of our area!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...068844.-2207520000.1376060494.&type=3&theater


----------



## Headless

Wormy - KPrimm - DKW - they are awesome!!!!


----------



## wormyt

Thanks Headless, I have several but the lady on the bench is one they all come back for.


----------



## Headless

I would too - it's a great prop!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Loving all the pics of photo op areas! We have requests every year for pics with certain actors. It's hard to have to tell them that the actor is busy and they will have to wait till we're closed to get pics. A photo op area is a good way to keep them satisfied!


----------

